

As a web designer I get asked how I know what looks good. So I wrote a blog post - trich7
http://www.trich.me/blog/web-design-tips/

======
oxalo
The example websites all had 'obviously' bad design. They look like they're
from 2000. I'm more curious about the subtle things that affect design; how to
go from good to great.

~~~
trich7
That is more advanced and deserves another blog post (which I plan to do). It
is also dependent on what style your site is trying to achieve. The same
general guidelines still apply but with even more emphasis on following those
guidelines precisely. As I said in the post, 5px is 5px, not 7px. All the
small things will add up to generate a visually appealing whole.

------
Jemaclus
Good tips, but it would be nice to see some "good" examples next to the bad
ones.

